

Did American volcanoes deal the final blow to the Roman Empire? - mml
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11726459/Did-American-volcanoes-trigger-fall-of-Roman-Empire.html

======
meric
All empires end. The cycle of all empires from birth to death is explained in
this book by Sir John Glubb who commanded the Arab Legion many decades ago.

[http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/...](http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf)

    
    
        (a) We do not learn from history because our studies are brief and prejudiced.
        (b) In a surprising manner, 250 years emerges as the average length of national 
        greatness.
        (c) This average has not varied for 3,000 years. Does it represent ten 
        generations?
        (d) The stages of the rise and fall of great nations seem to be:
        The Age of Pioneers (outburst) 
        The Age of Conquests
        The Age of Commerce
        The Age of Affluence
        The Age of Intellect
        The Age of Decadence.
        (e) Decadence is marked by:
        Defensiveness
        Pessimism
        Materialism
        Frivolity
        An influx of foreigners
        The Welfare State
        A weakening of religion.
        (f) Decadence is due to:
        Too long a period of wealth and power Selfishness
        Love of money
        The loss of a sense of duty.
        (g) The life histories of great states are
        amazingly similar, and are due to internal factors.
        (h) Their falls are diverse, because they are largely the result of external 
        causes.
        (i) History should be taught as the history of the human 
        race, though of course with emphasis on the history of the 
        student’s own country.

~~~
colanderman
Those stages are quite interesting. I suppose the United States is somewhere
between Intellect and Decadence? Commerce being the turn of the last century
(Industrial revolution) and Affluence being post-WWII.

------
panglott
The eruptions happened in 563 AD? That is almost a century ~after~ what it
regarded as the "Fall of Rome". Italy was being governed by Germans, at that
point. What a clickbaity title. Maybe it made life harder for Constantinople,
but the eastern empire was getting hammered on all sides just like the west,
but managed to hang on.

FYI, I've really enjoyed the History of Rome and the History of Byzantium
podcasts.
[http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/](http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/)
[http://thehistoryofbyzantium.com/](http://thehistoryofbyzantium.com/)

------
duaneb
As with all speculations about the roman empire, it's complicated and the
money really just moved east, while the west just turned into the catholic
church and really struggled maintaining order for a few centuries.

Was it the volcanoes? Or maybe the barbarians? Maybe the communist-like
christians? Maybe the corporation-like regions?

Talking about the fall of the roman empire is like talking about the rise of
the PC: inevitable, and a mind-boggling number of variables were involved with
the particulars.

~~~
Houshalter
One of the most disturbing things I ever read was from here:
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/10n/why_safety_is_not_safe/](http://lesswrong.com/lw/10n/why_safety_is_not_safe/)

>...The great civilizations of Europe and China were roughly on par, the
former having almost caught up over the previous few centuries; yet Chinese
oceangoing ships were arguably still better than anything Europe could
build... Perhaps China might have reached the Americas before Europeans did,
and the shape of the world might have been very different...

>...By the 16th century, the fleets had vanished...to this day there is no
consensus on the underlying factors... Some writers have blamed flat terrain,
which others have disputed; some have blamed rice agriculture and its need for
irrigation systems. Likely there were factors nobody has yet understood;
perhaps we never will.

>An entire future that might have been, was snuffed out by some terrible force
compared to which war, plague and famine were mere pinpricks - and yet even
with the benefit of hindsight, we still don't truly understand what it was.

>Nor is this an isolated case. From the collapse of classical Mediterranean
civilization to the divergent fates of the US and Argentina, whose prospects
looked so similar as recently as the early 20th century, we find more terrible
than any war or ordinary disaster are forces which operate unseen in plain
sight and are only dimly understood even after the fact.

>The saving grace has always been the outside: when one nation, one
civilization, faltered, another picked up the torch and carried on; but with
the march of globalization, there may soon be no more outside.

>...we react instantly to the lesser death that comes in blood and fire, but
the greater death that comes in the dust of time, is to our minds invisible.

------
Wildgoose
This isn't a new idea. David Keys wrote a book "Catastrophe" 15 years ago
dealing with the same subject, although in his case he picked a different
volcano as the probable cause.

He also looked at the effects on a world-wide basis, not just in Europe.

To quote from the book's marketing literature: "In AD 536, a volcanic eruption
meant our planet was enveloped by a cloak of lethal dust which changed the
climate for decades. The sun's rays grew dim and total darkness reigned for
days. It was a catastrophe of unparalleled proportions."

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catastrophe-Investigation-Origins-
Mo...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catastrophe-Investigation-Origins-Modern-
World/dp/0099409844/ref=sr_1_16)

------
MichaelMoser123
Here they are listing 210 reasons/theories for the collapse of the Rome, would
volcanoes make reason #211 ?

[https://www.utexas.edu/courses/rome/210reasons.html](https://www.utexas.edu/courses/rome/210reasons.html)

~~~
MichaelMoser123
"The natural catastrophes led to widespread famine and was responsible for the
Great Justinian Plague which wiped out one third of Europeans"

that's strange - the plague of Justinan was the same as the bubonic plague,
what do volcano erruptions have in common with the black death?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plague_of_Justinian](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plague_of_Justinian)

~~~
lutorm
That page says "The outbreak in Constantinople was thought to have been
carried to the city by infected rats on grain boats arriving from Egypt.[7] To
feed its citizens, the city and outlying communities imported massive amounts
of grain—mostly from Egypt. Grain ships may have been the original source of
contagion, as the rat (and flea) population in Egypt thrived on feeding from
the large granaries maintained by the government."

------
oldmanjay
The headline says trigger, but the article (and the subheading!) makes a case
that a series of eruptions was a knock-out blow. I guess that's in keeping
with Betteridge's law, so the answer to the headline's question can remain
"no."

~~~
mlinksva
Makes even less sense than that. The Western Roman Empire finally fell in 476,
these eruptions were in 535/6 and 539 and refer to events in the Eastern Roman
Empire, which definitely did not suffer a knock-out blow at the time, or fall
for another 900 years!

Added: linked article justifies this being about the Roman Empire with
"Historians have variously dated the final collapse to the sack of Rome in
AD410 by the Visigoth king Alaric, the deposing of the last Roman emperor by
the German chieftain Odoacer in AD476 and the death of Justinian I, the last
Roman emperor to try to reconquer the western half of the empire, in AD565."

------
softbuilder
Which volcanoes?

~~~
the_watcher
I was looking for this too, simply so I could share it with the caption
"America so powerful it ended the Roman Empire."

